# 03 Frontier, popping noise in suspension



## sambone (Nov 11, 2005)

Hello Nissaners...

I just bought a used '03 Frontier Desert Runner, and I am getting squeaking and popping from the front driver side suspension when I turn right. it is getting worse, and it sounds like a bushing or loose bolt somewhere. I can't see any loose bolts....any thoughts?


----------



## sambone (Nov 11, 2005)

*Your expertise is needed...*

Any familiar to 03 Frontier front suspension problems, I love you.


----------



## 93*SE-R (Nov 19, 2005)

If the noise is only heard on FULL LOCK turns, check to make sure the steering stops have their protective little plastic/aluminum caps on the ends of the bolts. They make a helluva noise when they are missing and the stop digs into the lower control arm. And just to play it safe, smear a little wheel bearing grease on the control arm where the stop rides.
If they are in place, have someone turn the steering wheel while you grab the lower control arm on the offending side near the ball joint. Please, be careful! You might have a toasted ball joint. 
Let us know how you make out....


----------



## sambone (Nov 11, 2005)

Underdogs....thanks for the response! However, the sounds comes when halfway into the turn, not when it is fully locked. It is actually more of a creaking and popping noise mixed together...and I can actually feel it under my feet when in the driver's seat. Nissan dealership told me it was a suspension arm that was dried out and needed to be removed cleaned, lubricated, and re-fastened....to the tune of about $500. Any other thoughts?



93*SE-R said:


> If the noise is only heard on FULL LOCK turns, check to make sure the steering stops have their protective little plastic/aluminum caps on the ends of the bolts. They make a helluva noise when they are missing and the stop digs into the lower control arm. And just to play it safe, smear a little wheel bearing grease on the control arm where the stop rides.
> If they are in place, have someone turn the steering wheel while you grab the lower control arm on the offending side near the ball joint. Please, be careful! You might have a toasted ball joint.
> Let us know how you make out....


----------



## 93*SE-R (Nov 19, 2005)

I would still crawl under the truck while someone inside turns the wheel and tries to reproduce the noise. I'm willing to bet it's a ball joint.

But then again, I could be wrong....


----------



## sambone (Nov 11, 2005)

I am finally getting around to this, and you are correct....ball joint bad. New ball joint good. Thanks very much for your help Bru-thah!


----------

